# Night Skies (2007) In a word, aweful...



## FireWalker877 (May 14, 2007)

A friend of mine told me that Night Skies was a great alien thriller. I have learned something from this film, never trust your friends.

The film opens with a clip of John McCain being questioned about the lights that appeared over Arizona back in 1997. Shortly after, captions appear on the screen informing the audience that the following is based on the regression therapy tapes of one of the people being portrayed in the movie.


Summary:
Five young adults travel cross country to Las Vegas in an old RV. They see the mysterious lights on the horizon and in their distraction run into a truck on the side of the road. In the accident, one of the passengers, Joe, falls on a steak knife. The next thirty minutes are spent trying to figure out how to save him. The man who was parked on the side of the road, Richard (Jason Connery), and Matt (George Stults) try to follow some random power lines leading into the woods. Richard sees an alien and shoots Matt accidentally. (Didn't see that coming.) Richard returns to the RV to warn the remaining friends. Aliens continue to terrorize them for the remainder of the film until eventually, they are all abducted.


Acting:
Absolutely horrible. I would be surprised if these guys ever found work again. The performances delivered in this movie are on par with those in House of Wax. 


Plot:
The writers here failed miserably. Not only is the storyline incoherent, but it is also completely unintelligent. The characters seem to suffer from spontaneous amnesia.


Execution:
Poor. The film is not at all believable. I was more frightened by the spider that ran across my foot as I was watching the film than the film itself.


Editing:
I think the editors missed something... THE WHOLE MOVIE! Seriously though, in one scene Richard is dragged out of a room screaming. As soon as he goes through the doorway, he is completely inaudible.


Memorable quotes:

"Wanna hear a real joke? Aight, Christopher Walken goes into a bar and he says, 'What do you get when you crossbreed a lesbian with a hippopotamus?'..." ~ Joe (I'm glad he dies.)

Matt: "Superglue? What are we supposed to do with superglue?" ~ Matt

Molly: "I've got a massage appointment in Vegas that I'm not gonna miss." ~ Molly

Molly: "Were you in that war?"
Richard: "Desert Storm? Yep, I was there."
Molly: "Did ya ever kill anybody?"
Richard: "Yeah, I guess that kinda helps explains some of the bad stuff that's happened in my life."


Ending: The film ends with a ridiculous alien investigation of the human body. The only redeeming part of this film is that everyone dies. Except for one.

Conclusion: Given a choice between beating your head against a wall and watching Night Skies, opt for the former. I promise it will be less painful.

Rating:
A generous 3/10. If the characters had lived, 1/10.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm surprised you made it through the entire movie... :huh:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Got this beat... my wife rented Just My Luck as a blind rental... maybe I'll get this one and make her sit through it!


----------

